# Should I be tracking my cycle?



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Open to anyone who cares to advise...

We've been on a bit of a long road to get sperm from my DH. This was finally obtained in May and we are now on the next long road for treatment. Have a consultation on the 17/11 when I am hoping to find out whether IUI or ICSI will be used, the results of my latest blood tests and when we can start etc.

Have lots of time to be pondering where we are at and have recently started wondering if I should be keeping track of my cycle in more detail than just when my AF commences. I get sharp pains on my RH side mid-cycle, which I assume is my ovulation, but only on that side. I assume it's therefore bi-monthly but have never paid much attention. Will the Dr start treatment assuming a 28 day cycle or will they ask for the kind of detail I could supply if I kept a diary to tailor my tx? If so, what should I keep track of: temp, mucus, use pee sticks?? 

Finally, do you all recommend the FF diary for this kind of record keeping, or are there other more specialist diaries available (not that I've even peeked at the FF one!)

Thanks

GelatoGirl x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I would say if you're going for either IUI or IVF/ICSI you will be scanned regularly by your clinic to ascertain when ovulation is likelu to happen. The only time you would really need to track your cycle would be if you're doing a natural IUI with no drugs for you.

If you want to keep track of your cycle you can temp (take your temp & record it every morning when you wake) & record it on Fertlility Friend which is useful website to use. I've starte using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor which is a little expensive in outlay for the first time but tracks & records your fertile period each month & gives you an indication of your most fertile days.

TBH though if you've not been tested for ovulation & had your tubes checked for blockages you could be wasting your time & I certainly wouldn't advise IUI unless you know your tubes are clear & you're ovulating.

HTH?


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Prof Waff..

Sure does, thanks!

It's just me being idle and wanting things to progress - so wondering what I can get started with myself. But like you say, get going, have some tests and see. I have conceived twice before naturally (prob now is DH is now paraplegic) so hopefully things haven't changed too much.

I'll check out Fertility friend too while I twiddle my thumbs..

Thanks again.

GG


----------

